#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  >  نصب نشدن گرافیک دوم AMD 6770M در لپ تاپ HP pavilion 6190se

## nekooee

با سلام
دوستان متأسفانه یک مشتری هست که هر بار این لپ تاپ رو برای من میاره من با نصب گرافیک دوم آن به مشکل بر میخورم.
این لپ تاپ گرافیک اولش intel هست و گرافیک دومش هم AMD 6770M هست که برای کارهای گرافیکی استفاده میشه. سیستم عامل اصلی روی لپ تاپ ویندوز 7 64 بیت بوده و چون لپ تاپ های HP در زمان ریکاوری کل هارد را به یک پارتیشن تبدیل میکنند و هر چه دارید پاک میشه به هیچ شکل نمیشه از ریکاوری استفاده کرد! و نمیدونم چرا این گزینه رو نگذاشتند که فقط پارتیشن C ریکاوری بشه!
من هم روی ویندوز 7 و هم روی ویندوز 8 تست کردم  گرافیک Intel راحت نصب میشه اما AMD رو وقتی نصب میکنم بسته به ورژنهای مختلف مشکلات زیر پیش میاد:
1- یکسری از درایورها بعد از نصب و ری استارت پیام میده که catalyst center با ورژن سخت افزار سازگاری نداره و نمیتونه کار کنه.
2- یکسری درایور ها منجمله درایوری که تو سایت خود HP برای این مدل گذاشته روی ویندوز 7 نصب میشه اما بعد از ری استارت اگر داخل دیوایس منیجر نگاه کنید میبینید روی گرافیک AMD یک علامت تعجب انداخته و تو properties ارور 43 داده و نوشته stop هست و کار نمیکنه. و اما همین درایور روی ویندوز 8 که اصلا میگه درایور AMD مشکل داره و نمیتونه نصبش کنه
3- درایورهای جدید و آخرین ورژن روی ویندوز 8 هم نصب میشند و اما باز هم روی هم 7 و هم 8 مشکل داره و همان علامت تعجب دیده میشه و کار نمیکنه.


شاید 45 تا 60 تا سایت انگلیسی و سایتهای خود AMD و HP و .... رو مطالعه کردم همه باز درایور دیگری پیشنهاد دادن که بعد از نصب یکی از همان اتفاقات بالا تکرار میشه.
جالبه که سری قبل با یکی از همین درایورها نصبش کردم و درست شد اما اینبار با همون درایور دوباره نمیشه!!

داخل تنظیمات بایوس یک گزینه داره که میشه دستگاه رو روی dynamic یا Fixed تنظیم کرد. که اگر روی حالت داینامیک باشه خود سیستم اتوماتیک زمانی که برنامه گرافیکی سنگینی اجرا بشه سوییچ میکنه روی گرافیک قوی تر و در حالت fixed حتما باید به صورت دستی از منوی catalyst center و زیرمجموعه switch able graphic برنامه دلخواه خودمون رو اضافه کنیم و سپس مقدار آن را برابر high performanced قرار بدیم تا با گرافیک قوی اجرا بشه.

من وقتی روی حالت fixed تنظیم میکنم اون علامت تعجب از روی درایور amd میره و تو دیوایس منیجر درست نشونش میده. اما در کاتالیست سنتر اصلا گزینه switchable graphic نیست و اصلا نمیشه سوییچ کرد روی اون یکی گرافیک. هر ورژنی هم نصب کردم همین جور بود....

دیگه تقریبا دیوونه شدم. با یک سایت آشنا شدم که نوشته درایورهای AMD رو برای لپ تاپهایی که دو گرافیک دارند و یکی Intel هست و دیگری AMD ویرایش کرده و هر دو رو داخل یک فایل ادغام کرده و گذاشته.  ولی حجم درایور بالای 300 مگ هست. 
الآن در حال دانلود هستم نتیجه رو همینجا میگم خودم فکر نمیکنم این هم جواب بده! شما اگر تجربه ای دارید خوشحال میشم بفرمایید.

متأسفانه این مدل لپ تاپها برای آپدیت گرافیک هم بعدا مشکل دارند. چون بازی های جدید همیشه نیاز به آخرین ورژن درایورها دارند در حالی این هر ورزن جدیدی بیاد به این سادگی نمیشه نصب کرد و باید منتظر فایلهای متفرقه بود که این خیل یبد هست. تازه اگر هم نصب بشه معلوم نیست که آیا واقعا داره کار میکنه یا نه! چون الآن هم ظاهری نصب میشه ولی علامت تعجب میندازه روش و کار نمیکنه

----------

*abady*,*enzomartini*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*masoud_n*,*mrparadox*,*sajjad-d*,*باباخاني*,*تاج*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
من که خیلی نصب کردم ولی تا الان مشکل آنچنانی ندیدم
موقعی که ویندوز بالا میاد با اینکه داریور گرافیک اینتل نصبه 
از دوباره با آخرین ورژن آپدیتش میکنم  
از همه مهم تر چیپست رو نصب میکنم
بعد از یک ریستارت شروع میکنم به نصب گرافیک ATI
توصیه میشه قبل از نصب گرافیک ATI مکمل های جانبی مانند Net 4  نصب بشه
من توصیه میکنم از این ویندوز استفاده بکنید
100 درصد مشکلتون حل میشه 
http://soft98.ir/os/windows-7/2380-m...7-sp1-aio.html

----------

*abady*,*enzomartini*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*sattar62*,*تاج*,*تیزبین*,*غفور*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
نه مشکل مربوط به ویندوز نیست با ویندوزهای مختلف تست شده. حتی با ویندوز 8. گرافیک دوم شما چی بوده؟ دقیقا همین مدل؟؟

اون مشکلی که من گفتم فقط به انگلیسی سرچ کنید فکر کنم تا فردا صفحات گوگل رو پیش برید باز هم صفحه هست که ببینید!! این نشون میده که خیلیها این مشکل رو داشتند.
شما تو راست کلیک که روی دسکتاپ میکنید یک گزینه هست نوشته switchable graphics درسته؟ 

روی بعضی مدلها ممکنه این مشکل باشه. از شما لپ تاپ hp pavilion هیچکدوم بودند؟ مخصوصا مدی که من گفتم؟

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*,*تاج*

----------


## Yek.Doost

ویندوز هشت تا الان امتحان نکردم
همین مدل گرافیک رو مدل های مختلف hp dell acer  نصب کردم  2G DDR3  و DRR5
اگه اشتباه نکنم حتی یه جا 1.5 گیگ رو داشتم
حتی گاهی اوقات به جای 6770   اون رو 6750 نشون میداد که با آخرین آپدیت درست میشد
در اکثر اوقات با سوئیچ گرافیک مواجه میشدمو در اکثر مواقع خوده دستگاه مستقیم شیر میکنه و چیزی به اسم سوئیچ ندارهیه همکار وارد داریم به نام *pc.heidari*
شمارش رو توی امضا زده
همین الان تماس بگیرید و موضوع رو باش تو جریان بذارید
توی نمایندگی Hp  کار میکنه
یه موضوع هم قبلا باز شده بود
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=25261&page=2

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*تاج*,*غفور*

----------


## nekooee

ممنون.

این یکی که الآن گرفتم توسط یک شرکت تهیه میشه و دقیقت برای همین نوع گرافیک هست. این هم جواب نداد متأفانه

البته هبچ اخطاری دریافت نمیکنم ولی هیچ گزینه ای هم برای سوییچ نداره و توی دیوایس منیجر علامت تعجب میندازه روی گرافیک دوم. البته در حالت fixed علامت تعجبی هم نمیندازه ولی باز هم سوییچ نیست در حالتی در حالت fixed حتما و حتما باید از جایی بشه سوییچ کرد و خودش این کار رو نمیکنه!

یادمه ویندوز اصلی خودشدر قسمت تنظیمات کارت گرافیک یک جا داشت که برنامه ها رو معرفی میکردیم و مقابلش گزینه ای داشت که روی high performance میگذاشتیم و به این ترتیب با گرافیک دوم کار میکرد!
شاید ورژنهای جدید دیگه این رو نداره و خودش اتوماتیک انجام میده! نمیدونم
باز هم میپرسم. اون سایت هم سایت جالبی بود معرفی میکنم خواستید بگیرید. amd و intel رو همزمان نصب میکنه:

[URL="http://leshcatlabs.net/index.php/2013/04/leshcats-catalyst-13-5-beta2-unifl-for-amdintel-powered-laptops/"]Leshcat’s Catalyst 13.5 Beta2 UnifL for AMD+Intel Powered Laptops

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## sajjad-d

با سلام

آقای نکویی عزیز ویندوز های موجود در بازار به علت دستکاری در سورس و خذف شدن مقداری پلاگین ها برای نصب روی لپ تاپ ها خوب نیستند
تنها لپ تاپ هایی که با همه نوع ویندوز سازگار هستند DELL است

ویندوزی هم که دوست عزیز معرفی کردند خوب هست
ولی بهترین ویندوز موجود برای نصب روی لپ تاپ هاMSDN WIN7 Ultimate x64/x86 است
این ویندوز را نصب کنید و درایور ها را هم نصب کنید اگر مشکلی پیش آمد که نمیاد با آپدیت کردن ویندوز تمام درایور ها به روز میشوند و احتیاجی به نصب درایور ندارید

اول از همه برنامه های جانبی را نصب کنید بعد چیپ را نصب کنید و از آخر بقیه را نصب کنید 
آنتی ویروس را از آخر نصب کنید که مشکلی پیش نیاد

این مشکل شما از بایوس نمیباشد

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
ویندوزی دارم مطمئنم ایراد از ویندوز نیست تا حالا روی صدها لپ تاپ نصبش کردم.
مشکل از دو گرافیکه بودن لپ تاپ هست که در این مدل خاص آزار دهنده هست. ویندوز رو موقع دانلود خودم اون زمان هش اون رو چک کردم و نوع دستکاری نشده هست.

ایراد هم درسته نباید از بایوس باشه.
شاید ورزنهای جدید گزینه ای برای سوییچ ندارند و خودشون اینکار رو انجام میدهند!
منتها ندارم بازی گرافیک بالایی که تست کنم/ دارم دنبال بازی میگردم  :نصب نشدن گرافیک دوم AMD 6770M در لپ تاپ HP pavilion 6190se:

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

باز تو یک سایت دیگری یک درایور معرفی کرده بود و گفته بود این رو دانلود کنید درست میشه و متأسفانه هر درایور هم که می خوام دانلود کنم باید نزدیک 350 مگ بگیرم این یکی دیگه 5 یا 6 درایوری هست که می خوام بگیرم!!
خودم حدس میزنم مشکل فقط مربوط به درایور هست و روی این مدل لپ تاپ فقط درایور خاص نصب میشه. چون سری قبلی هم با روش مشابه همین جوری نصبش کرده بودم ولی فکر کنم درایورش رو گم کردم.
اگر واقعا اینجور باشه خیلی مسخره هست چون نمیشه گرافیکش رو تند تند آپدیت کرد هر بار باید صبر کنی تا درایور خاص یکسال پیش براش پیدا کنی!

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

تو چندتا سایت خارجی گفته بودن این برای ویندوز 8 جواب میده :

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59501-60000/sp59850.exe

دارم دانلودش میکنم! امیدو خدا این یکی دیگه مشکلم و حل کنه...

ولی به این نتیجه رسیدم لپ تاپهای سوییچ ایبل مخصوصا که گرافیک دومشون AMD باشه اصلا بدرد نمیخورن. چون آپدیت کردن درایورشون برای یک کاربر حرفه ای اینجوری هست وای به حال دیگران. تازه 6 ماهی یک بار هم شاید یک درایور بیاد بشه روش نصب کرد....

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

گرافیک بالا و :
http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp55001-55500/sp55098.exe

این گرافیک هر دو جواب میده روی ویندوز 8 ولی مشکلش اینه که سوییچ توش کار نمیکنه یعنی باید اتوماتیک تشخیص بده در حالت داینامیک و سوییچ کنه ، متأسفانه این کار رو نمیکنه.

رفتم تو تنظیمات بایوس روی FIXED مود گذاشتم. حالا میشه دستی سوییچ کرد از کاتالیست سنتر و اونجا به صورت دستی سوییچ کردم روی کارت گرافیک AMD و بالاخره بازی درست اجرا شد. 
البته بازم بازی با آخرین گرافیک کمی اسلوموشن هست که توقعم از 6770 بیشتر بود ولی خوب این آخرین ورژن کال آف دیوتی هست که گرافیکش خیلی بالاست و مشخصه گرافیک داره کار میکنه

توصیه میکنم دوستان اگر بازی خور هستید اصلا AMD سوییچ ایبل نگیرید چون نمیتوند متنایب با بازیهای روز سریع آپدیتش کنید و باید منتظر بمونید hp خودش براش بده بیرون.
و همینجور که گفتم داره روی این بازی کم میاره اما Nvidia 650 اگر بگیرید هم راحت میشه آپیدت بشه هم اصلا کم نمیاره

----------

*abady*,*avanow*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

تجربه خوبی بود
سری سی پی یو  AMD سرعت خوبی دارن و قیمت خیلی هم مناسبی دارن و با گرافیک Ati واقعا غوغا میکنند
ولی متاسفانه خیلی داغ میکنه
سری اینتل  قوی تر هستن و با گرافیک Geforce  مچ میشه و از لحاظ قیمت یکم گرونتره
و اکثر لپ تاپ های بازار سی پی یو اینتل با گرافیک Ati هستند که همه ازشون راضی هستند
 ولی تا الان که تو مسئله سویچ به مشکل برنخوردم و اگه مشکلی داشته باشن خوده فروشنده حتما میگفت 
اگه خوده فروشنده ندونه - خدمات پس از فروش و یا گارانتی حتما سر در میاره

----------

*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*sattar62*,*تاج*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلا. جناب پشتیبان
من خودم تو این قضیه خیلی تخصص دارم ولی اینقدر این مسئله اذیت کرد که مجبور شدم بپرسم و آخرشم راه حل رو تو یک سایت انگلیسی دیدم که بعد دیدم مشابه اون  رو تو یک سایت فارسی هم نوشتن ولی بازم گذاشتن روی حالت fixed رو توضیح نداده بودن که با آزمون و خطا فهمیدم

من تا حالا میگفتم AMD بخرید چون توی لپ تاپها تا کنون همیشه AMD قوی تر بوده و گرون تر! البته وقتی دو کارت همسان رو مقایسه کنید AMD بیشتر مواقع گرون تر هست!
ولی اخیرا که شرکته amd واگذار گردید به شرکت دیگه دچار افت شد یکم. البته کارت 6770 پارسال ارائه شد و با کارتهای زمان خودش از همه قوی تر بود. و این مشکل از AMD اصلا نیست و مشکل از HP هست. AMD به سرعت برای هر بازی و مشکل آپیدت میده منتها روی لپ تاپ HP مشکل دارند به دلیل نوع سوییچینگ و باید خود HP آنها رو ویرایش کنه و بیرون بده که همین کار رو خراب میکنه و HP بسیار بی نظم هست اگر تو سایتش برید برای خیلی لپ تاپها فقط درایور ویندوز 7گذاشته ولی از صفحات متفرقه میشه براشون درایور گیر آورد به سختی.
من روی لپ تاپ خودم AMD نصبه و خیلی ازش راضی هستم همیشه هم که براش آپدیت میاد خودش پیام میده و مستقیم از سایت AMD دانلود میکنم و تمام. اما فقط این سری از سوییچ ایبل ها در بیشتر لپ تاپها مشکل دارند.....

و این مشکل من هم آخرش همانطور که دیدید از درایور بود نه از لپ تاپ و ویندوز! 
تازگی intel کارت گرافیک های 650  رو داده بیرون که نسبت به مدل همسطح خود در AMD قوی تر هست که من پیشنهادش دادم و روی خیلی لپ تاپهای جدید نصب هست.

مشکلی که من دارم شما بر نخوردید دو حالت داره یا از این سری جدید سوییچ ایبل HP به دستتون نرسیده یا اینکه گرافیکی که براش نصب کردید در ظاهر نصب شده ولی عملا کار نمیکرده و شما متوجه نشدید. چون نشانه ای نداره ولی تو بازی های قوی اسلوموشن میشه....

از فروشنده ها گفتید باید بگم 80 درصد فروشنده ها تخصص زیادی ندارند و فقط فروشنده هستند! و هر بار که آپدیت جدید بیاد یا سیستم عامل جدید اونها اصلا پاسخ گو نیستند و باید اینقد رآزمون و خطا انجام بدید تا بتونید مشکلتون رو حل کنید. حتی اگر پاسخی هم بدن معمولا بعد از مدتی هست که دیگه همه راه حل رو فهمیدند.
گارنتی هم باید بگم HP گارانتی شرکتی نداره چون ایران تحریم هست و همه گارنتی شرکتهای متفرقه هست اون هم بیشتر تعمیرات سخت افزار. اینجور موردی رو فوری یک بک آپ ری استور میکنن میدن دستتون به جای اینکه آخرین آپدیت کارت گرافیک رو بدن دستتون.

----------

*imanfc*,*sattar62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## saboosi

سلام
اتفاقا امروز تو بازار یه دانشجو لب تاب
*HP pavilion 6190se*

رو به خاطر همین قضیه فروخت و من با درایور جنیوس مشکلش رو حل کردم.اینم بگم اگه ویندوز بدون دستکاری بهش نمیزدم مشکلش حل نمیشد.رو سوییچ کردن گرافیک به خصوص بازی pes2013همشون مشکل دارن که باید به صورت دستی سوییچ بشن .مگر نه با گرافیک اینتل بالا میان که خیلی ضایست
این مدل لب تاب کنارشم ویندوز اورجینال  سون 64 بیتی هست.اگه پشت لب تاب رو نگاه کنید سریال اورجینال ویندوز سون به صورت کادر طلایی هفت رنگ ثبت شده

----------

*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
روی ویندوز 8 درایور جنیوس جواب نمیده و اگر بده هم ممکنه آخرین ورژن رو نده!
از حالا اگر بر خوردید به همون روشی که من بالا انجام دادم عمل کنید مشکلتون 100 درصد حل میشه. و به صورت دستی هر وقت خواستید میرید روی کارت گرافیک مورد نظرتون....

----------

*imanfc*,*saboosi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## saboosi

این مودل لب تاب ها اکثرا تو فایل بایوسشون مشکل دارن و موقع نصب گرافیک 6750 میشناسه به خاطر همین تو سوئیچ کردن مشکل دارن.همین جور هم که دوستان گفتند باید دستی سوئیچ بشن.تو گرافیک های nNVIDIA هم این داستان هست

----------

*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*sattar62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

امروز همون سیستم رو دوباره آوردن که گرافیکش درست کار نمیکنه رفتم نگاه کردم دیدم تو تنظیمات بایوس دوباره از داینامیک پریده روی فیکس خودشونم اصلا بلد نیستن برن تو تنظیمات بایوس.
نمیدونم چرا تنظیمات به هم میریزه. دفعه قبلم که مجبور شدم ویندوزش رو عوض کنم تاریخش بر میگشت سال 2009 و هر  کار کردم درست نشد. 
حتی باطری بک آپشم عوض کردم نشد. دیگه ویندوز رو عوض کردم چند روز که اینجا بود خوب بود حالا باز رفته بود روی داینامیک و تاریخم دو روز رفته بود عقب!!

----------

*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

سلام.   شما   بایوس لپ تاپ رو آپدیت کنید     و بعد اصلا نیازی نبود که تمام اینترنت رو زیر و رو کنید برای پیدا کردن درایور و حل مشکل!ابدا و اصلا نیاز نبود که به سایتی غیر از سایت خود AMD برای دریافت درایور برید!شما میتونستید اول درایور اینتل رو از سایت اینتل بگیرید و نصب کنید(حتما باید اول اینتل نصب بشه)و دوم مراجعه به سایت AMD  و به دو طریق 1 دانلود درایور مدل مربوطه (آخرین آپدیت که روی سایت هست)و 2 دریافت ی فایل 700 الی 800 کیلو بایتی که روی سیستم نصب میشه و چیپ رو شناسایی میکنه و به وسیله اینترنت از خود سایت AMD درایور(سازگار با سیستم عامل نصب شده) رو میگرفتید و نصب میکردید.اگه از ویندوز 8 استفاده میکنید که فکر کنم به صورت پیش فرض اینتل و AMD  معرفی شدن(اما قابلیت سوئیچ رو ندارید!).اگه نت فریم ورک 3.5 نصب شده همراه با ویندوز که مشکلی نیست ولی اگه نصب نیست خودتون از روش هایی که در اینترنت هست برای نصب نت فریم که آفلاین هست استفاده نکنید!چون مشکل ساز میشه برای نصب درایور AMD. بهترین روش که خودم تست کردم نصب از طریق اینترنت هست که داخل ویندوز ی پیغام میاد که شما گزینه اول رو میزنید و بعد دانلود نصب میشه.بعد از نصب ابتدا اینتل رو و سپس AMD رو نصب کنید که بدون شک نتیجه میگیرید.اما اگه تمام کارهایی رو که بالا گفتم رو مو به مو انجام دادید و نتیجه منفی بوده مشکل از بایوس هست.

----------

*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*sattar62*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

سلام آقای علی علی دادی شما از جریان این لپ تاپها خبر ندارید. درایور های خود AMD روشون نصب نمیشه. من دیگه زیاد با این مدلها کار کردم. فقط درایورهای خاص روشون نصب میشه و تمام کسایی که این ها رو دارند همین مشکل رو دارند. اگر یک سرچ تو سایتهای انگلیسی بزنید متوجه موضوع میشید.
بایوس لپ تاپ هم نیازی به آپدیت نداره چون ورژنش ماقبل آخر هست و من هم تو سایتش نگاه کردم تغییری که تو ورژن جدیدش صورت گرفته کاری به این موضوع نداره و و ارزش آپدیت نداره. و با توجه به ایرادی که احتمالا IC بایوس داره و حافظش میپره ممکنه وسط آپدیت هم مشکل پیدا کنه....

شما اون فایل یک مگی که میگید خودش تشخیص میده رو نصب کنید یا تشخیص نمیده یا تشخیص هم بده دانلود کنه بعد از نصب درایور درست کار نمیکنه. دیگه همه میدونن این مدلها تو نصب گرافیک مشکل دارند.
حتی بسیاری از کاربران فارسی و انگلیسی زبان مشکل اشتباه شناخته شدن کارت گرافیک رو توی این چند مدل دارند. مثلا به جای 6770 یک مدل دیگه رو میشناسه با این حال درست کار میکنه.

راستی چرا اینقدر فونتها رو درشت انتخاب میکنید؟ اینجوری صفحه خیلی بلند میشه و ظاهر زشتی پیدا میکنه. همون فونت معمولی هم راحت خونده میشه.

----------

*imanfc*,*KHAKBIZAN*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

آقا علی این دفعه سوتی دادی ولی بار اخرت باشه  :نصب نشدن گرافیک دوم AMD 6770M در لپ تاپ HP pavilion 6190se: 
مشکلی که اقای نکویی گفتن خیلی جدی تر این حرفست
با اینکه هم من و هم شما تا الان باش مواجه نشدیم 
اون روشی هم که شما گفتید برای اکثر لپ تاپ های عمومی هستش که تقریبا همه بلدن چطور نصب بکنن

----------

*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## sattar62

درود بر روستان
من هم این مشکل رو با یک لپ تاپ سری g داشتم(HP G6) .تمام راههایی رو که می دونستم انجام دادم.از نرم افزارهای شناسایی  درایور تا دانلود از سایت اچ-پی و ای-ام-دی.اما هیچ کدام جواب نداد.جالب اینجا است ، سایت amd برای شناسایی خودکار درایور یک برنامه کوچک بهت می ده،که حتی این برنامه کارت گرافیک رو شناسایی نمی کرد.با آپدیت بایوس نیز مشکل حل نشد.تا حالا نشده بود که نتونم یک درایو رو نصب نکنم اما آخر سر ما هم عاجز موندیم.
البته در تایید حرف های آقای نکویی،متاسفانه اچ پی در به روز کردن درایورها خیلی بی نظم عمل می کنه و این مشکل هم به شرکت اچ-پی برمی گرده و نه ای-ام-دی.دوستانی که می خوان لپ تاپی با گرافیک ای-ام-دی بگیرن،بهتره سی پی یو لپ تاپ نیز ام دی باشه که دیگه این مشکلات رو نداره و همیشه می تونین آپدیته رو دریافت کنید.سری جدید APU این شرکت به نصب قیمت ،عملکرد مناسبی دارند.سی پی یو این سری با حرف A  شروع میشن (مثلا A8).

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## scorpions

سلام دوست عزیز.آپدیت بایوس را دانلود کن اگه نشد بایوست را پروگرم کن مشکلت حل میشه

----------

*yaser-n*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sajadmd

سلام به تعمبر کاران عزیز هنوز کسی نتونسته گرافیک hp dv66177se  رو اپدیت کنه من که واقعا دارم دیوانه میشم  حتی خود Hp هم هیچ درایور گرافیک جدیدی برا

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز در چند پست قبل راه حل رو برای ویندوز 8 گفته بودم که. پست زیر رو ببینید:
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk37529/#post197140
البته من چند وقت پیش تست کردم ممکنه درایورهای جدیدتری هم براش پیدا بشه ولی حداقلش اینه که کار شما را راه میندازه.
موفق باشید

----------


## KHAKBIZAN

سلام 
عینا همین هست که شما اشاره کردین 
ممنون از لطف شریف

----------


## KHAKBIZAN

سلام 
لپ تاپ بنده پاویلیون  دی وی 6 هست اما تا کنون موفق به نصب صحیح کارت گرافیک نشدم 
 تمام روشها تست کردم حتی شده اپدیت کامل کردم اما در وسظ اپدیت لپ تاپ صفحه ابی میشه و دیگه بالا نمیاد . هر درایوری هم نصب کردم موقتی درست میشه ولی بعد از یه استارت شدن مجدد کارت گرافیک حذف میشه 
اگه دوستان به حرفه ای جدید راهکاری برای نصب دایم گرافیک دارند اممنون راهنماییشون هستیم که راهکار جدید بفرمایند : با احترام و دعای خیر

----------

